# New Punk band in London Ontario



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Just wanted to share our latest Demo, just recorded live off the floor last weekend. We are called The New Outcasts and will be playing this Saturday night at the Old Vic in London!

Have a listen!

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/39ways/the-new-outcasts-the-one-that[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I actually quite liked that.

The only thing I think it needs is a guitar solo.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Singer not angry enough :sport-smiley-002: j/k that was old skool 3 chord punk all right, nice job!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

keto said:


> Singer not angry enough :sport-smiley-002: j/k that was old skool 3 chord punk all right, nice job!


Agree about the vocals on the take but OMG I love punk! I sometimes wish I was still young enough to play it (punk needs angry young men and women). Good stuff there Toogy. True to the art form.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We added a 4th chord for the bridge! lol


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Toogy said:


> We added a 4th chord for the bridge! lol


OK, so now it's country punk...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Agree about the vocals on the take but OMG I love punk! I sometimes wish I was still young enough to play it (punk needs angry young men and women). Good stuff there Toogy. True to the art form.


Check out a London (Ont) band called the Mad Murdocks


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Curmudgeon rock?

Hey you brats, get off my lawn
I been waitin on my porch since the break of dawn
To catch you little bastiges cuttin the corner
etc etc


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

keto said:


> Curmudgeon rock?
> 
> Hey you brats, get off my lawn
> I been waitin on my porch since the break of dawn
> ...


Not a bad idea really - I still have lots of unresolved frustration and issues with modern society and I know all the chords I need to express it!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I liked it Toogy, keep it alive!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Gonna agree with everyone else... absolutely digging the vibe, vocals need some more edge to them, otherwise, I'd go out of my way to catch a set or two if you were playing in my area (although I have to be a lot more selective of where I go these days; look too much like an old cop, makes EVERYONE uncomfortable...lol).


----------

